# TAMU Soil Test Results



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

I'm looking for some feedback on this soil test.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty simple. Low on phosphorus and high pH. As indicated on the right side apply phosphorus. Try to get triple super phosphate (0-45-0).

Since it is high in pH I recommend using Ammonium Sulphate (AS) going forward. Also iron will not be available at that pH. Milo would be a good option or FAS.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Pretty typical results for DFW and the surrounding areas. High pH, high sodium and low phosphorus. If you have a Crop Production Services (CPS) located near you, you may be able to get bulk Monoammonium Phosphate on the cheap. I have been using MESZ that I picked up at a Co-op in Bryan that I like too, but I'm not sure if it's available around you.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

@g-man How long do you think it would take to lower the pH, using AS? I have applied Milo at 1 bah per 2500 sqft twice so far this year.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Can/should I use this aluminum sulgate to lower the pH?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Cheesetoast said:


> g-man How long do you think it would take to lower the pH, using AS? I have applied Milo at 1 bah per 2500 sqft twice so far this year.


I will defer to @g-man for most of your soil questions, but we live on a limestone bed and irrigate with high pH water. Lowering the pH is a dream, not a realistic goal. The MESZ I referenced contains 40% phosphorus and also 10-15% elemental sulfur.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can grow a nice lawn with that pH. Mine is also high. Lowering is a futile effort. The amount of elemental sulfur you will need is in the hundreds of pounds. Learn to live with it.


----------

